# اللهجة المصرية: أي دمعة حزن لا



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

لا يخفى على احد اغنية العندليب عبدالحليم وهي اي دمعة حزن لا

ولكن ما يحيّرني وما اريد افهمه هو معنى كلمة ( لا ) في الاغنية ؟

كلمات الاغنية :

اي دمعة حزن لا
اي جرح في قلب لا
اي لحظة حيرة لا
حتى نار الغيرة لا

ما معنى كل هذا ؟ وما معنى ( لا ) في هذه الابيات ؟

وكما غنّاها عبدالحليم فهو يقوم بتكرير ( لا ) اربع مرات

لا ادري هل التكرار هو الكتابة الحقيقية للقصيدة او ان التكرار من خلال اللحن 
وشكرا ..


----------



## akhooha

هناك احتمال أني غلط ولكنه يبدو لي أن كلمة "لا" مستخدمة جوابا لسؤال:ـ
س: اي دمعة حزن؟
ج: لا
س: اي جرح في قلب؟
ج: لا
إلخ 
​


----------



## cherine

بل المعنى هو نفي البكاء والإحساس بالجرح أو الحيرة أو الغيرة أو الاستسلام لمثل هذه المشاعر.​


----------



## إسكندراني

لا النفي ممكن تأخيرها لنهاية الجملة في لهجتنا أحيانا وهذا مثال
الجمل بالعربي الفصيح
لا دمعة حزن
لا جرح في القلب
الخ


----------



## Bakr

amro hakami said:


> وكما غنّاها عبدالحليم فهو يقوم بتكرير ( لا ) اربع مرات
> لا ادري هل التكرار هو الكتابة الحقيقية للقصيدة او ان التكرار من خلال اللحن



: إن كنت تقصد بالتكرار
أي دمعة حزن  لا لا لا لا
أي جرح ف قلب لا لا لا لا
...
أظن أن تكرار"لا" فرضه اللحن والتغني بالقصيدة، كما فرض، على سبيل المثال، تكرار"احنا" و"منا" في هذا المقطع من الأغنية
احنا..احنا..احنا..اللي أمنا للزمان احنا
واحنا..احنا..احنا اللي خد منا..منا..منا الأمان وجرحنا

القصيدة كما (قد يكون) كتبها الشاعرمحمد حمزة
أي دمعة حزن


----------



## A doctor

الشكر كل الشكر للاخوة


----------

